# Please help another error in port building



## cooltomato (May 8, 2012)

Hi,

```
rule91# cd /usr/ports/graphics/cairo
rule91# make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for cairo-1.8.10_1,1
===>  Extracting for cairo-1.8.10_1,1
=> MD5 Checksum OK for cairo-1.8.10.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for cairo-1.8.10.tar.gz.
mkdir: WRKDIR: Read-only file system
*** Error code 1

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/graphics/cairo.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/graphics/cairo.
```


```
rule91# make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for devel/gobject-introspection
===>   gobject-introspection not installed, skipping
rule91# make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for gobject-introspection-0.6.14
=> MD5 Checksum OK for gnome2/gobject-introspection-0.6.14.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for gnome2/gobject-introspection-0.6.14.tar.bz2.
mkdir: WRKDIR: Read-only file system
*** Error code 1

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection.
```
I guess something to do with the enviroment path, I already set them as 

```
rule91# printenv
USER=root
LOGNAME=root
HOME=/root
MAIL=/var/mail/root
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin
TERM=xterm
FTP_PASSIVE_MODE=YES
BLOCKSIZE=K
SHELL=/bin/csh
SSH_CLIENT=136.186.78.214 1774 22
SSH_CONNECTION=136.186.78.214 1774 136.186.230.91 22
SSH_TTY=/dev/pts/64
HOSTTYPE=FreeBSD
VENDOR=unknown
OSTYPE=FreeBSD
MACHTYPE=unknown
SHLVL=1
PWD=/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection
GROUP=wheel
HOST=rule91
REMOTEHOST=136.186.78.214
EDITOR=vi
PAGER=more
WRKDIR=WRKDIR
WRKDIRPREFIX=/usr/portswork/
DISTDIR=/usr/portswork/usr/ports/distfiles
```

How to sort this problem out so I can continue installing mythtv, as mythtv requires those dependencies to be updated *fir*st?

Thanks again,

Ken


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2012)

[cmd=]unsetenv WRKDIR[/cmd]


----------



## cooltomato (May 8, 2012)

*unsetenv WRKDIR* would not make it work. I tried, still the same outcome. Any more ways?


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2012)

Make sure you can write to where WRKDIRPREFIX is pointing.


----------

